# Lava snail baby?



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

I have 2 lava snails and 2 yellow rabbit snails, I had all 4 of them in my 33 gallon tank for awhile but eventually decided to move 1 lava snail and 1 rabbit snail to my 20 gallon tank as I noticed I had a few small baby rabbit snails. I also moved 2 baby snails to my 20 gallon tank and I moved 2 babies to my 10 gallon Platy fry tank. I noticed the other day however that one of the baby snails I moved to the 10 gallon tank isn’t yellow but actually orange with a smooth light brown/dark brown shell. Wondering if it’s actually a baby lava snail? From what I read they only seem to breed in brackish water which none of my tanks are but somehow happened anyway?
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









it’s kinda hard to tell in the photos but it’s actually orange not yellow I just didn’t want to take it out of the water for the photo and was hard to get my phone to focus with one hand.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to tell from the color. I'm hoping its a baby lava or rabbit snail. I doubt it but are you sure it's not a Malaysian Trumpet snail that somehow got into the tank(color looks off for a malaysian trumpet snail)


----------

